# Market for beeswax?



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

The money is never in the raw commodity.

The money is in value-added products, such
as candles, soaps, furniture polish, and
(my personal favorite) wax-saturated thread
for the wrapping of bagpipe reeds.

Don't bother trying to get into the bagpipe
reed business - I think I've got the market
pretty much locked.


----------



## Della (Aug 26, 2004)

bagpipe who?what??? ok. 

So my best bet would be to refine the wax and pour it into bar molds and sell it to soap or candle makers as i don't think I would like to get into the soap or candle making business. Sounds like too tedious work and with my limited time schedule it wouldn't work. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm still learning about all this. I'm starting my first hives this spring .


----------



## Paleoaleo (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, my name is Tom. I'm not a beekeeper, but do find the subject facinating. A friend of mine from the Osarks is looking for some beeswax, and I was helping him to find some beekeepers. While here, I saw this discussion and thought I'd mention some other folks who use beeswax.

Archers! We use bees wax for various things,but especially for our bowstrings. If you have beeswax to sell, you might consider posting a note on an archery related forum.

I run a photo and discussion forum called PaleoPlanet. It pertains to all manner of prehistoric skills (making bows/arrows, stone tools, basketry and other fiber arts, pottery, edible plants, firestarting, etc.). Many of us use beeswax,in small amounts, on a regular basis.

If anyone is interested, I could post your contact information on the PaleoPlanet site, and maybe send some business your way as a result!

Just a thought....

Tom


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Almost locked Jim...I supply some pipers (myself included) down here...

BubbaBob
Clan Beaton
Sept of McBeth
1964 Hardie blackwoods
Atholl Highlanders Pipes and Drums
Stone Mountain, GA


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Incredible, two people in one place waxing bagpipe reeds. We are certainly a unique (some would call us odd) bunch. Many of us I'm sure had never even considered that bagpipe reeds would need waxing! If you want to make big bucks on your wax without doing much too it check out any beauty salon in you area which is primarly african american clients. These folks use it for their customers with dreadlocks (don't ask me how) and pay a decent price. Their customers actually use once the dreads are locked. Kind of scarry when you think about hot wax, hair and so on! Heck, I think I might get me some dreads if I can grow enough hair before I go completley bald!


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Solve the going bald thingy like I did...shaved the head once I developed the little beanie skull cap bald spot...just call me Kojack...

BubbaBob


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I hear the girls really like it too! Not that any of them look after you hit your 40's anyway! Oops my wife just walked in, ouch, gheesh, thanks bob you got me in trouble!


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

A growing market out West for industrial-grade wax might be people who build with cob (clay, sand and straw), strawbale and cordwood. They often use earthen floors--quite resiliant, actually--finished with beeswax and linseed oil. 

This finish is also used on cob benches, counters and walls. 

You can always google green building forums for more info and leads.


----------

